# How many goats on 2 acres?



## SweetGoat (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello. Just like it says on the welcome page I am a newbie to goats. I currently have about 2 flat grassy acres fenced off with smooth wire that is very electrified. I plan to put 2 more rows of smooth wire on and make them closer together the closer they get to the ground before I put any goats out there. We have an 8x12 foot lean to. The front is half enclosed so its a 3 1/2 sided building. Horse would rather stand next to it than in it. lol 

How many goats can i keep on that amount of property. I am used to feeding hay all year round. We feed the horse good quality mixture of Alfalfa and timothy and plan to stick with this hay for goats as well.

I also have access to 5 more acres, I just do not have that fenced off yet :drool: 

I am planning on starting small with just two females and learning as I go. I think learning with just two is the safest bet for me and the goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It in part depends on the breed/size of goat you get. 2 acres is a good size area! If you are going to supplement feed with hay that also increases the number you can have in the area.


----------



## SweetGoat (Dec 5, 2011)

We want boer goats. I am starting with just two for now. Just until I get the hang of how to properly care for them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I breed Nigerian Dwarfs so not so sure how many boers yo can raise on 2 acres but for sure 2 is fine.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots !!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

milk and honey said:


> Lots !!!


LOL!

We have over 2 acres fenced in and have 15 pygmies in ours (a lot smaller than boers) and they still have PLENTY of space....I'm 95 percent sure they dont even use all of it and haven't even seen most of it lol.

As many as you can comfortably afford/take care of......as long as they have enough shelter as many as you want?


----------



## SweetGoat (Dec 5, 2011)

How do goats handle winter weather. I live in Central Michigan, so it gets pretty darn cold here. I know having hay available keeps my horses warm, but do goats handle cold weather as well as other livestock?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

As long as they have a draft free area with lots of warm bedding they handle the cold weather just fine.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jess is right they need a draft free shelter with deep warm bedding and they will be just fine. I am in Northern Indiana so not to far from you and we do our kidding in the winter if that tells you how hardy these animals can be. If you want to have them on mostly pasture with limited hay I would say you could have 8-10 on 2 acres and be fine. If you don't mind giving some hay all year then you could have more as long as you have the shelter for them.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

I have 4 goats in an area that is about 70x40 roughly for a paddock and they are comfortable and have plenty of space.
inside that have two kidding stalls 5x8 with a small common area then their normal quarters that are open during the day to the paddock are two 10x10 or 10x12 areas that are open to each other.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I agree with all of the above. I give my goats around 8 acres. I have four does, and a buck, not including my many kids. However, my goats have a lot of trees to eat. If you are going to give your goats hay year round, and let them have free range of your 2 acres, then I would say you could have around two to six. If you are dividing your land, which I recommend, then you will have a better set up. You just need to give your goats a new area once they are done with the old one.


----------

